# hillary for president



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

have you heard the latest news: hillary clinton is running for president in 2008 election. lets just give the country a good s ___ burger.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

What a shocker!!!!! I think it is funny how Hillary has been saying "I might run and I might not, we are looking into it." Hillary has been planning this since before she was the first lady. She tried to be president when Bill was messing around with white house interns and that was a disaster. If she is elected president watch out. But this will be interesting because Barak Obama will also run and who is the media going to support a female Democrat or a black Democrat???? This will be very interesting.


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

I dont know much about that Obama dude. what is he advocating for?



Storm said:


> What a shocker!!!!! I think it is funny how Hillary has been saying "I might run and I might not, we are looking into it." Hillary has been planning this since before she was the first lady. She tried to be president when Bill was messing around with white house interns and that was a disaster. If she is elected president watch out. But this will be interesting because Barak Obama will also run and who is the media going to support a female Democrat or a black Democrat???? This will be very interesting.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

neither one have any experience... I hope the Dems let one of the two be their lead dog... the Repubs will crush them.

Half the Dems will not vote for Hill... None of the Repubs will.

This is not PC, but most white males will not vote Obama either... No Repubs will.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Is Obama muslim? That sounds alot like Osama. His middle name is Hussein for cripes sake.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe it will be Hillary for president and Obama for vice president.

Obama is from IL, they don't allow concealed carry, he automatically won't get my vote.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Before 2008, I WILL be buying a couple handguns and an AR at the very least!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> hillary clinton is running for president in 2008


  :-? :x  :evil: :******:  :roll: :eyeroll: uke: :laugh: :rollin: :crybaby: :drunk: :bart: :dead: :run: :soapbox: dd: :fiddle: :idiot:

May GOD help us.

I'll be ordering 30 round AR mags tonight, anyone interensted? :sniper: :strapped:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't think Hillary is the one we have to worry about, its Barak Hussein Osama, I mean Obama.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Who is there that will run against them effectively though?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I will admit I know very little about him but from what I have seen he seems to be alright. I have heard he is a "silver tongued devil" though. Of course that was from Gohon so take that as you may. :wink:

I definitely have a lot more research to do on him before I can give him the thumbs up. We need to look at the whole picture not just the gun issue. I find it extremely hard to believe he is worse than Hillary though!!!

Maybe you mean the Rep's should worry about Obama more because he has a better chance of winning than Hilary? I think the Rep's are in for a big surprise in 2008 no matter who runs. Lets hope Hillary falls off the face of the earth or something. She is scary!!

Who are the Rep's going to put up against them?? That is worth a crap I may add!! I like McCain but I don't think he is conservative enough for the main stream Rep's. I don't know, I just hope it doesn't end up being a vote for the lesser of two evils. Look what that got us this last time!! :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> I don't know, I just hope it doesn't end up being a vote for the lesser of two evils. Look what that got us this last time!! :roll:


Your'e right.....I'm tired of having to choose from the far right or far left.

Dems....Obama or Clinton

Reps......McCain or Guilliani


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, at least she has a brain, unlike the incumbent.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I have heard he is a "silver tongued devil" though. Of course that was from Gohon so take that as you may


You leave my buddy alone ya hear? 



> Well, at least she has a brain, unlike the incumbent.


 :eyeroll: :******:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If either Dem. wins.....we would have the first black or woman president. k:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, I just hope it doesn't end up being a vote for the lesser of two evils. Look what that got us this last time!! :roll:
> ...


Who represents the "far right" in your post?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

KEN W said:


> If either Dem. wins.....we would have the *first black or woman president. *k:


Does that really matter?
If people vote based on gender or race their no different than the KKK and other hate goups like the NAACP and ACLU and such!
It could just as ez be E. DOLE and C. POWELL :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Jiffy said:
> ...


None of them,thank god. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > If either Dem. wins.....we would have the *first black or woman president. *k:
> ...


I didn't say it mattered did I?????Just made the statement....."could be the first black or woman president."I have no problem with either....or if they were Spanish American,or Native American.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What I have heard about Obama is that he talks moderate, but votes very far left. Left of Hillary even. Can you believer that a dishonest politician? What next?

I can't remember when I havn't voted for who I dislike least. Vote for one group and they take your money to buy votes from the lazy and threaten your right to have firearms, and if you vote for the other group all they care about is business. Left and right??? just like having cancer in your left lung or your right lung.

Neither the democrats or the republicans will give us a good choice most times. I don't like McCain either he is just a liberal in conservative clothing. He is power hungry and will say and do whatever it takes to get into office. Kind of like most politicians I guess.

You know I would vote for Bob and Ken. I know Ken is a little liberal, but I'll take an honest liberal over a crooked conservative.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Make Colin Powell the #2 man on any ticket and I'm there!! I'd say put him #1 on the ticket but I believe him when he says he doesn't want it.

Put Powell out as the presidential candidate and he'd be the 1st guy in my lifetime running out of a sense of duty to the country. If only one party (don't care which one) could compell him to run the race would be over!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_con ... HoDown.swf

Hillary/Condaleeza debate


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> What I have heard about Obama is that he talks moderate, but votes very far left. Left of Hillary even. Can you believer that a dishonest politician? What next?
> 
> I can't remember when I havn't voted for who I dislike least. Vote for one group and they take your money to buy votes from the lazy and threaten your right to have firearms, and if you vote for the other group all they care about is business. Left and right??? just like having cancer in your left lung or your right lung.
> 
> ...


thanks for the vote....which cabinet positon do you want?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ken counts every penny. He's not as liberal as you might think. The honest part is accurate though...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I say we bring back out of moth-balls....drum roll please........

Good ol' Ross Perot (SP)! I am there in a minute!

What about Olie North...I still have my "Olie for President shirt" from the 80's.

Heck, I'll be retired by then, I might take a run at it!

Anyone want to buy a button?

*Here is the add for republicans:*

_50.00 for one or two for 125.00_

*And here is the Dem's add:*

_Buy two for 125.00._

I'll take one and give it to someone that we just paid to move here and take your house and job and give that to them too.
Then I'll take the other one and give it to someone that can not afford to buy their own and I'll tax you for making me take your two buttons and give them away because you deserve to pay for making me do that service for you.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If I had to vote for Hillary or George W I know who would get my vote. But a third of the people still think George is still doing a good job. He must be part *******, hillbilly and have a lot of relatives to carry that many voters.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ref said:


> Ken counts every penny. He's not as liberal as you might think. The honest part is accurate though...


ref, I hope I didn't mess up your post. At first I hit edit instead of quote.

The first part of your comment: I suspected as much.
The second part: I knew he didn't swallow the whole apple they offer.
The third part: I had come to that conclusion some time ago.

Ken and Tailchaser who we don't hear much from anymore are the type of liberals I will argue with, but I don't enjoy it. I think Ken is only liberal on the education part, but then I think both liberals and concervatives are concerned about educating our children. I may be a little biased here because I think the teachers unions are not beneficial to teachers or students.

Oh, and Ken, can I have Coni Rice's job?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The NDEA is no threat to students or North Dakota education. You will not find a more passive bunch of people in a quote "union" anywhere in America. They have no fight in them. They are puppets to the anyone who wants to give them a kick. They have done a totally ineffective job of lobbying for adequate funding for education in North Dakota and as a result keep wallowing in their lowest in the nation teaching salaries. They blame it on the people in Bismarck but it is because of their lack of backbone to put up a fight. Their leadership is weak and thus they are too weak to stand up for themselves. They continue to give excuses as to why they cannot make any progress on salaries for their members when in fact it is their own leadership or lack of it and their own willingness to take a stand on the issue that is their demise. Just give me a contract and a 2% raise and I will sign for the kids. What they really mean is that they have no backbone to put up a fight and they will continue to subsidize the education financing for the taxpayers of North Dakota. I call this the teacher employment tax. The tax they pay for being a teacher in North Dakota so that know one else has to pay their taxes. It is a big joke so I would not be too concerned about the "teachers union." The only threat they pose is to their own members. They are too weak to hurt anyone else. Lets face it! They are so weak that the governor of North Dakota has now turned into the chief negotiatior for the entire "teachers union." He sets the raise and they just sign the contract.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You sure can.

As far as the teacher's union goes....I don't like the stand of NEA on almost everything,especially gun control.But in order to join the local and state....I have to join the national also.I do this especially for the local....otherwise I would get nothing to say about school issues,especially negotiations.

The reason NDEA can't get much done is because of the right to strike law and no binding arbitration.Look at Minnesota where it is legal to strike.If you have no leverage you never will get anywhere with salaries.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ken, I new that would be your comeback and that is just an excuse. Tell me why 80-100% of the schools don't go to impasse every year and use their legal rights to their maximum advantage. No, they just hang their heads and submissively sign on the dotted line with no fight just like they are supposed to do being the sheep that they are and will follow the lead. Thus things will never change within the NDEA nor will they change in Bismarck. The "union" is no threat to education in North Dakota they don't have the backbone it takes to be an effective organization for their members and everyone knows it except their members and they think they are effectively leading the flock. Hell, if the taxpayers were smart they would pay the dues for teachers to join the "union" and thus keep their teachers in the "passive masses" where they will remain in their "place."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Impasse means absolutely nothing without the right to strike or binding arbitration.NDEA can't change the law.....I don't care if every school in ND goes to impasse.....the boards would just issue contracts....take it or leave it.Which is exactly what we were told.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

And how does this conversation have anything to do with Hillary????


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It doesn't!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ken, that is a very impassive response. I rest my case.


----------

